# Word of the Day: Codpiece



## debodun (Dec 6, 2020)

Codpiece (noun) - a covering flap or pouch that attaches to the front of the crotch of men's trousers enclosing and sometimes exaggertaing the genital area.

A codpiece was an important fashion item of European clothing during the fifteenth and sixteenth centuries.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 6, 2020)

Hmmm??
I wonder if  codpiece  was a design  first used in men's briefs?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 6, 2020)

I would never have in a million years guessed that such a thing as a codpiece, would have existed back in the day when all seemed so prim and proper.

Does it ever look silly.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 6, 2020)

*Oh My Cod! who knew? I laughed and laughed..  I just hope they never do that again!!
That would be like wearing a one cup bra! 
Also i it is a compound word so i can use that in that game,,  *


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2020)

tinytn said:


> *Oh My Cod! who knew? I laughed and laughed..  I just hope they never do that again!!
> That would be like wearing a one cup bra!
> Also i it is a compound word so i can use that in that game,, *


7 letter word bonus


----------



## Pappy (Dec 7, 2020)

It is pretty much back in style. Check out some men’s underwear and see what some are wearing now. I would’ve posted a photo, but decided not to.
This is mild compared to today’s style.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I would never have in a million years guessed that such a thing as a codpiece, would have existed back in the day when all seemed so prim and proper.
> 
> Does it ever look silly.



Codpieces were mostly used by the rich, aristocratic men.  They were not prim and proper; could take any servant they wanted without fear of repercussion.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2020)

I wonder if anyone's ever said "Hey, nice codpiece you've got there!"


----------



## win231 (Dec 7, 2020)

Well, that proves you're never too old to learn something.  Never heard of that.
But.....if women can wear padded bras, or those bras with inserts..........


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, that proves you're never too old to learn something.  Never heard of that.
> But.....if women can wear padded bras, or those bras with inserts..........


Great point!

Or those butt enhancer pads that flat-bottomed women opt for!


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2020)

Remember a few years ago when women's tops and coats had shoulder pads?


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Remember a few years ago when women's tops and coats had shoulder pads?


I remember seeing those on "Dynasty."


----------

